# ZEUS Dual



## Moerse Rooikat

let me start of by saying what i think
*wow wow wow look wow

*
sorry for the crappy mod all i have
what you get: 810 driptipx2, 510 driptip, o rings, extra grub screws, a 510 driptip adapter and 2 crappy coils.


so i use my own coils 3mm 6.5 wraps of this stuff


here is the build deck


coil place meant: put it so that u can see the bottom of the coil threw the air slots




then u wick her up, not to long, u dont want to stick the cotton in the slots just covering them have a look



then juice on




here is my only con to small fill port


here she is next to the obs


here is a action pic

sad to say the obs is is out and the zeus is in i will be getting me a blue one on the next order
no leaking yet don't think it can leak. but dam "die ding is dors klaar 20 mill weg in 30min"
yes i like it deal with it

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Yoh 20 mil in 30 min but I am sure flavour is good considering it’s smaller brother

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

incredible_hullk said:


> Yoh 20 mil in 30 min but I am sure flavour is good considering it’s smaller brother


its not good its wow dam good

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Whoop whoop I knew buying this was going to be a damn good deal. Wish I had bought two...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz

Moerse Rooikat said:


> let me start of by saying what i think
> *wow wow wow look wow
> View attachment 130812
> *
> sorry for the crappy mod all i have
> what you get: 810 driptipx2, 510 driptip, o rings, extra grub screws, a 510 driptip adapter and 2 crappy coils.
> View attachment 130813
> 
> so i use my own coils 3mm 6.5 wraps of this stuff
> View attachment 130814
> 
> here is the build deck
> View attachment 130815
> 
> coil place meant is ust so that u can see the bottom of the coil threw the air slots
> View attachment 130816
> View attachment 130817
> View attachment 130818
> 
> then u wick her up not to long u dont want to stick the cotton in the slots just covering them have a look
> View attachment 130820
> View attachment 130821
> 
> then juice on
> View attachment 130822
> View attachment 130823
> View attachment 130824
> 
> here is my only con to small fill port
> View attachment 130825
> 
> here she is next to the obs
> View attachment 130826
> 
> here is a action pic
> View attachment 130827
> sad to say the obs is is out and the zeus is in i will be getting me a blue one on the next order
> no leaking yet don't think it can leak. but dam "die ding is dors klaar 20 mill weg in 30min"
> yes i like it deal with it



Nice Build Guide and Pics man, thanks. Ag nee man!!! Nou soek ek ook een!!
Well add me for one on the next buy, Blue please and also a Berseker RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

RainstormZA said:


> Whoop whoop I knew buying this was going to be a damn good deal. Wish I had bought two...


will send your's in the morning will have it by Friday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

setting up the whife one now new mod orange oring and drip tip think we will swap tanks




she might like the 510 more

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

I can't wait for mines, nicely done @Moerse Rooikat and thanks for arranging the group buy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

needed a white background so i ask snow to hold it

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

guy's, failing to wick this tank man, eish my single Zeus's are much better

guess I'm not a dual coil kinda guy 

help !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

vicTor said:


> guy's, failing to wick this tank man, eish my single Zeus's are much better
> 
> guess I'm not a dual coil kinda guy
> 
> help !!!


how so what is happening

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

it is almost as if I have to inhale/suck very hard to get any vape out of it, then followed by a burnt taste

whereas my singles are an effortless vape

look, must admit havent played around too much with wicking etc but any tips right now will help for when i do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> it is almost as if I have to inhale/suck very hard to get any vape out of it, then followed by a burnt taste
> 
> whereas my singles are an effortless vape
> 
> look, must admit havent played around too much with wicking etc but any tips right now will help for when i do



I had the same issue til @smilelykumeenit helped me out. So far no burnt coils or cotton. I promised him not to tell as it's a secret and he will post it in his tips thread tomorrow. 

If you can hang on and wait for his tip, I promise you that you will love it long time

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

vicTor said:


> it is almost as if I have to inhale/suck very hard to get any vape out of it, then followed by a burnt taste
> 
> whereas my singles are an effortless vape
> 
> look, must admit havent played around too much with wicking etc but any tips right now will help for when i do


did you fluff out your wick to about half of it. how deep did you stick it in to the slots. were is your coil don't go to high.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz

RainstormZA said:


> If you can hang on and wait for his tip, I promise you that you will love it long time


... thats what she said

Reactions: Funny 12 | Useful 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Dietz said:


> ... thats what he said


Haha I take it you haven't stalked my profile yet...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

Think


RainstormZA said:


> Haha I take it you haven't stalked my profile yet...


 I made a typo

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Moerse Rooikat said:


> needed a white background so i ask snow to hold it
> View attachment 130846


Hi... could you provide more details .. is the cat for sale or to swap?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor

RainstormZA said:


> I had the same issue til @smilelykumeenit helped me out. So far no burnt coils or cotton. I promised him not to tell as it's a secret and he will post it in his tips thread tomorrow.
> 
> If you can hang on and wait for his tip, I promise you that you will love it long time



thanks for the heads up, please tag me when he posts it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor

Moerse Rooikat said:


> did you fluff out your wick to about half of it. how deep did you stick it in to the slots. were is your coil don't go to high.



basically similar to what you did above, will build again tonight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> basically similar to what you did above, will build again tonight



I did the same thing as you did @Moerse Rooikat but sadly it did not work out for me. The new method worked out better for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

@jvanrooyen00 have a look here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faraaz

Moerse Rooikat said:


> let me start of by saying what i think
> *wow wow wow look wow
> View attachment 130812
> *
> sorry for the crappy mod all i have
> what you get: 810 driptipx2, 510 driptip, o rings, extra grub screws, a 510 driptip adapter and 2 crappy coils.
> View attachment 130813
> 
> so i use my own coils 3mm 6.5 wraps of this stuff
> View attachment 130814
> 
> here is the build deck
> View attachment 130815
> 
> coil place meant: put it so that u can see the bottom of the coil threw the air slots
> View attachment 130816
> View attachment 130817
> View attachment 130818
> 
> then u wick her up, not to long, u dont want to stick the cotton in the slots just covering them have a look
> View attachment 130820
> View attachment 130821
> 
> then juice on
> View attachment 130822
> View attachment 130823
> View attachment 130824
> 
> here is my only con to small fill port
> View attachment 130825
> 
> here she is next to the obs
> View attachment 130826
> 
> here is a action pic
> View attachment 130827
> sad to say the obs is is out and the zeus is in i will be getting me a blue one on the next order
> no leaking yet don't think it can leak. but dam "die ding is dors klaar 20 mill weg in 30min"
> yes i like it deal with it


I'd like your opinion, i am a die hard OBS engine 1 fan, even though the glasses keep on breaking , reason being i like the restrictive draw and the narrow drip tip , i am even happy with the flavour not being the best , i have plenty other tanks for flavour chasing 

now my issue is the tank being discontinued and i wont be able to get the glasses and spares (i have damaged a few inner cages) i think i could do with an upgrade for ADV , i have Zeus Single but it comes nowhere near the OBS 1 , what is your take on it ? considering my liking for the restrictive draw, even the OBS 2 doesnt look like its as good as OBS 1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

here is same rewick pics of the silver one look how much I thin the wick out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor

using mine single

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> using mine single
> 
> View attachment 133952



Is there any difference between a single and dual coil?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt

vicTor said:


> using mine single
> 
> View attachment 133952


is it just me or does that coil look ridiculously large? What's the ID on it?
Ps: I can't wait to get mine

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

RainstormZA said:


> Is there any difference between a single and dual coil?



for sure, I find it to be better, dual not for me, so cool tank but in single for me, yebo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Humbolt said:


> is it just me or does that coil look ridiculously large? What's the ID on it?
> Ps: I can't wait to get mine



hi, yes, quite large 3.5 ID, not my usual wire but it's all I had at that stage, it's a pic I just used to show single is possible, running my usual wire now



the wire in the pic above

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Humbolt said:


> is it just me or does that coil look ridiculously large? What's the ID on it?
> Ps: I can't wait to get mine



when you getting yours ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt

Looks like it can handle even bigger than that, sweet. Getting mine in 2 weeks time,hopefully.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Wow nice one @vicTor

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

vicTor said:


> using mine single
> 
> View attachment 133952



If I do get the Zeus, this is how I will run it as well. I also prefer single coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

RainstormZA said:


> Is there any difference between a single and dual coil?



It's less of a juice guzzler when you use single coil. I also prefer a cooler vape, so for me it’s better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Carnival said:


> It's less of a juice guzzler when you use single coil. I also prefer a cooler vape, so for me it’s better.



35w on 0.28 two smilelykumeenit coils - not hot. Hot at 50w

Yeah it does use more juice but no more than my iJust S tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos

Moerse Rooikat said:


> View attachment 133913


Is that an Aegis Legend ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos

Carnival said:


> It's less of a juice guzzler when you use single coil. I also prefer a cooler vape, so for me it’s better.


I love my Zeus single coil. Yeah, it is a thirsty little bugger. I'd hate to see the juice consumption on the Zeus Dual.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Captain Chaos said:


> Is that an Aegis Legend ?


yes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Captain Chaos said:


> I love my Zeus single coil. Yeah, it is a thirsty little bugger. I'd hate to see the juice consumption on the Zeus Dual.


its the same as all my anther dual tanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos

Moerse Rooikat said:


> yes


What is your opinion @Moerse Rooikat? I'm still planning on getting one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Captain Chaos said:


> What is your opinion @Moerse Rooikat? I'm still planning on getting one.


love it. sits nice in hand. just the right weight. lock settings buttons. battery door is a bid of pain closing but its fore waterproof so.
love it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Wimmas

@Moerse Rooikat - What ohm does it read when you do the Geekvape Fused Clapton 30g*3/38g Ni80 build and at what wattage do you vape?

I've done a dual parallel build 3mm ID 26g clapton Ni80 wire reading 0.49 which was not bad at around 50w. I've also done a single a 3.5mm ID 26g*3/36g Fused Clapton Ni80 reading 0.25 at around 45w, airflow is just too much for a single coil build.

I also use Cotton Bacon Prime...Any other cotton suggestions?

It's my first dual RTA, I am used to single coils. Seems you need a lot of power to get a good vape and good ramp up (60w - 75w on dual) which obviously drains batteries very quickly and the airflow is insane, almost too much.

Also seems as if this tank favours fruity type vapes, I enjoy my Ammit 25mm more for bakeries and desserts.

Oh and I have never seen a tank this thirsty. You easily drain the tank in like 5min.

Just trying to get some advice for the best possible build

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

I am using my Zeus Dual on 30w with a 0.36 ohm coil, can't remember what build, I think 30/38 aliens. So far batteries are holding for most of the day and I'm using a dual battery mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Wimmas said:


> @Moerse Rooikat - What ohm does it read when you do the Geekvape Fused Clapton 30g*3/38g Ni80 build and at what wattage do you vape?
> 
> I've done a dual parallel build 3mm ID 26g clapton Ni80 wire reading 0.49 which was not bad at around 50w. I've also done a single a 3.5mm ID 26g*3/36g Fused Clapton Ni80 reading 0.25 at around 45w, airflow is just too much for a single coil build.
> 
> I also use Cotton Bacon Prime...Any other cotton suggestions?
> 
> It's my first dual RTA, I am used to single coils. Seems you need a lot of power to get a good vape and good ramp up (60w - 75w on dual) which obviously drains batteries very quickly and the airflow is insane, almost too much.
> 
> Also seems as if this tank favours fruity type vapes, I enjoy my Ammit 25mm more for bakeries and desserts.
> 
> Oh and I have never seen a tank this thirsty. You easily drain the tank in like 5min.
> 
> Just trying to get some advice for the best possible build


zeus d 2.5mm 7wraps i think 0.37ohm at 65w is were i like it. 
a babble tank 5mil last me 20min vape at lunch time at work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

cotton i use sreaky cotton a sa brand
air full open

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BeardedVaper93

vicTor said:


> using mine single
> 
> View attachment 133952



How was the vape on this build?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

BeardedVaper93 said:


> How was the vape on this build?



hi, since i have 4 Zeus singles i wasn't too happy with the vape on the Dual, battled with the build I guess, so threw in a single and back to business for me, seems I prefer single coil RTA's to dual coil builds

regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

RainstormZA said:


> Is there any difference between a single and dual coil?



Yes there is. Single = one coil.............dual = two coils 

Sorry, I just couldn't help myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## RainstormZA

zadiac said:


> Yes there is. Single = one coil.............dual = two coils
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't help myself


@zadiac bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha 

I should have been more specific - I meant flavour, clouds etc in those terms

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## geekvape

Thanks a lot for your confidence and support to Geekvape !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Captain Chaos

You guys make fantastic products @geekvape. I have an Avocado and then my pride and joy - Zeus single coil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BigMacZA

Recently upgraded to the Zeus Dual. Pretty impressed. Running dual single core stainless claptons, 0.25 ID, 6 wraps, coming in at 0.24 ohms. Great flavour and good vapours. I upgraded from my Kylin v2 (which I loved)....just could not carry on with the constant leaking.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

zadiac said:


> Yes there is. Single = one coil.............dual = two coils
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't help myself


You guys crack me up!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BATMAN

Vaped off a friends zeus dual because I could not bring myself to love the zeus single-I literally could not get flavour out of it.

However,the dual really does justice and I do plan on getting one of my own pretty soon.
Well done @geekvape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777

@Moerse Rooikat @RainstormZA @vicTor 

Guys I need help. Sitting inside the shop, everything built and wicked, but there's 0 airflow....absolutely nothing. What am I missing?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 134823
> 
> @Moerse Rooikat @RainstormZA @vicTor
> 
> Guys I need help. Sitting inside the shop, everything built and wicked, but there's 0 airflow....absolutely nothing. What am I missing?


the top ring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

Moerse Rooikat said:


> View attachment 134830
> 
> the top ring




open to the max

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

What @Moerse Rooikat said

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> What @Moerse Rooikat said


Even without the cap and topring on its totally blocked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Steyn777 said:


> Even without the cap and topring on its totally blocked


dit you wick into the air holes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

@Steyn777 This RTA has a lot of airflow. If you look at the deck, you'll see that the airflow hits the coil on the side. If you build a too big coil or if your coil is positioned too close to that airflow, you will get very little to no airflow.

If your coil is positioned incorrectly (you place the coil in the wrong direction; wicks placed in airflow instead of wicking ports) you will not get airflow.

Make sure that you are in no way blocking the airflow at the deck. Post a picture of your build so we can see what's happening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Steyn777 said:


> Even without the cap and topring on its totally blocked



Maybe the coils are too close to the deck. mine blows like a steam engine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas

Jeez them coils are too high!

I am running 2.5mm ID 2x28g/36g Ni80 Kidney puncher coils 0.31 ohm, positioned quite centered but not touching each other and you can see the bottom of the coils when looking through the airflow holes on a flat surface.

60 - 70w clouds and flavour for days.

Maybe your coils are so high you are blocking the chimney therefore no airflow

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

@Wimmas that is my Zeus, not @Steyn777.... My airflow is perfect...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

Just got home, busy redoing everything. The block was because of juice, not sure how or why etc but after the 3rd ml I swallowed I knew. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## daniel craig

Steyn777 said:


> Just got home, busy redoing everything. The block was because of juice, not sure how or why etc but after the 3rd ml I swallowed I knew. Lol


The wicking was done incorrectly or the wicks were placed in the wrong port. Hope you come right

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

@Steyn777 please post a pic of your wick / coil setup once you are done, so that we can verify if you are doing it right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

Awesome Stuff - Single Coil -

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

@Max I thought you were getting a dual coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

The fact that nobody was seriously injured today should be a reflection on my character....

Bare with me:

I made sure that I had everything I would need to fire up this Rta as soon as I had it. The coils I made was perfect, higher ohms than I'm used to but beautiful. Unfortunately 1 of the 4 legs broke when I tightened the screw so I couldn't use them. From sit down to this incident took about 45 minutes. I still can't feel anything in 3 of my fingers of my right hand. The build deck is insanely small (to what I'm used to) the flathead screws was not well thought out and the tool provided to fasten and loosen said screws kinda struggles to fit between mod and deck. So I had to buy 2 coils to continue...this was actually physically painful to me but the price was good. Way bigger than intended so the piece of cotton bacon prime I packed also had no use anymore. Then the airflow saga occurred, and before I could really find an answer, my phone's battery died...



This is the build I decided on when I started from scratch as I got home...and I chose that build because that's the wire I had available and I just couldn't find the will to redo the previous ones. 
Getting rid of like 60% of the cotton you originally insert makes no sense to me, fluffing it like it's a full time job also no idea why but I followed the advice given.

Wad it worth it? ABSOFREAKINLUTELY!!
I really didn't expect to be this impressed with any tank and I bought it for the sole purpose of convenience while driving...that has now changed. Awesome flavour, damn nice clouds, no leaking whatsoever and it's damn sexy!

Can run it at higher than normal wattages and it stays cool but provides a much denser feel.

To @Moerse Rooikat and also @vicTor you guys are the main reason I decided on this Rta and you deserve a massive thank you. This is the thing you buy for someone you want to start Vaping and this makes me excited because I have family in mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Max

Hi @RainstormZA - thought about the Dual and had already set the single one up and received a couple extra Zeus’s - and the single coil Zeus is just so amazing - no leaks - I’ve still got @BumbleBee ’s Machete going through it - a coffee eliquid from the magician himself - and mounted on the Aegis - the Flame Drip Tip - custom turned also from @BumbleBee - and this is the set up from my notes:

G/Vape Zeus 24 - Machete 
RTA - Single Coil Build 
Wire : Ni80 
Type : Framed Staples 
Gauge : 4x0.4mm/2x30/40Ga
@smilelykumeenit 
ID : 3mm
Wraps : 5.5
Spacing : 0.5mm
Leg Length : 5mm
Mod - VW : Geekvape Aegis 100w
Ohms : 0.34
Watts : 38 to 48
Cotton : Cotton Candy
eJuice : The Vape Guy - Machete 
eJuice Mix : 60/40
Nicotine : 0mg
Purchased : 26/01/2018
Stored : 4 Weeks 
Assembled : 25/02/2018 and still enjoying the Coffee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Captain Chaos

Max said:


> Awesome Stuff - Single Coil -
> View attachment 134850
> 
> 
> View attachment 134851


Snap!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Cor

RainstormZA said:


> I had the same issue til @smilelykumeenit helped me out. So far no burnt coils or cotton. I promised him not to tell as it's a secret and he will post it in his tips thread tomorrow.
> 
> If you can hang on and wait for his tip, I promise you that you will love it long time



WoW thats just......WoW........no offence to you @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Cor said:


> WoW thats just......WoW........no offence to you @RainstormZA



Too much world of warcraft?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Yay @Steyn777 !

This is my build tutored by smilelykumeenit 

I had to clean and rewick - my diy peppermint crisp gunks so fast...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 134823
> 
> @Moerse Rooikat @RainstormZA @vicTor
> 
> Guys I need help. Sitting inside the shop, everything built and wicked, but there's 0 airflow....absolutely nothing. What am I missing?



told you, go single, wena !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> told you, go single, wena !



Hayibo wena !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

RainstormZA said:


> Hayibo wena !



...lol Steyn 

makes his own coils, own juice, what ever else,

he will get this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777

vicTor said:


> ...lol Steyn
> 
> makes his own coils, own juice, what ever else,
> 
> he will get this


Couldn't pass up the deal on this Dual. R380 is insane! Now the coils in there will need to last forever though...as I'm not going through that again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

@Syeyn777 What caused you not to get any airflow earlier on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

daniel craig said:


> @Syeyn777 What caused you not to get any airflow earlier on?



I second his experience,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Steyn777 said:


> Couldn't pass up the deal on this Dual. R380 is insane! Now the coils in there will need to last forever though...as I'm not going through that again.



got a "bubble" glass for you if you want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

vicTor said:


> got a "bubble" glass for you if you want


Oeh...that would look even better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Steyn777 said:


> Oeh...that would look even better



address ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

vicTor said:


> address ?


You in Edenvale @vicTor? If all goed according to plan I will be in Edenvale next Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777

Although it's an awesome tank with great flavour etc, surely some questions must be asked:
I am convinced that no one is a fan of the flathead screws, why they decided on it we dont know and thats fine...but using a smaller diameter screw than any other tank thus not giving the buyer an easy way to change them, actually the box should include 4 replacements that uses a tool we are all used to.
Then the tool provided to screw and unscrew the screws is nothing short of the cheapest option available to man with no thought given to the practicality.
Why is there nothing in the box that we can use to position the coils after it's been "screwed"?
Geekvape also produces wire and coils, what was the process followed when deciding on the 2 coils to add to the package? Is there someone that actually tested the flavour on the various coil builds already in production and he/she decided these are the best ones?

Just some thought for future devices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Greyz

Steyn777 said:


> The fact that nobody was seriously injured today should be a reflection on my character....
> 
> Bare with me:
> 
> I made sure that I had everything I would need to fire up this Rta as soon as I had it. The coils I made was perfect, higher ohms than I'm used to but beautiful. Unfortunately 1 of the 4 legs broke when I tightened the screw so I couldn't use them. From sit down to this incident took about 45 minutes. I still can't feel anything in 3 of my fingers of my right hand. The build deck is insanely small (to what I'm used to) the flathead screws was not well thought out and the tool provided to fasten and loosen said screws kinda struggles to fit between mod and deck. So I had to buy 2 coils to continue...this was actually physically painful to me but the price was good. Way bigger than intended so the piece of cotton bacon prime I packed also had no use anymore. Then the airflow saga occurred, and before I could really find an answer, my phone's battery died...
> 
> View attachment 134854
> 
> This is the build I decided on when I started from scratch as I got home...and I chose that build because that's the wire I had available and I just couldn't find the will to redo the previous ones.
> Getting rid of like 60% of the cotton you originally insert makes no sense to me, fluffing it like it's a full time job also no idea why but I followed the advice given.
> 
> Wad it worth it? ABSOFREAKINLUTELY!!
> I really didn't expect to be this impressed with any tank and I bought it for the sole purpose of convenience while driving...that has now changed. Awesome flavour, damn nice clouds, no leaking whatsoever and it's damn sexy!
> 
> Can run it at higher than normal wattages and it stays cool but provides a much denser feel.
> 
> To @Moerse Rooikat and also @vicTor you guys are the main reason I decided on this Rta and you deserve a massive thank you. This is the thing you buy for someone you want to start Vaping and this makes me excited because I have family in mind.



Catching up on this thread at work this morning and I am so glad to read that your happy with the Zeus Dual. A few posts back I was just tinking I've bought another RTA lemon.
After reading this I am eager and can't wait to get my grubs kn mine tomorrow. 

I had a busy day yesterday making coils for the Zeus so I will have a barrage of builds to throw at it should I not get the flavour I'm expecting. 

Anyone here built lower than 0.3ohms on their dual? Every build yesterday is will ohm out 0.2 and below (in the quad and trips even down to 0.09) - while Ni80 is a great wire it's draw back is the low resistance.
What I am basically asking is will a Quad Fused 28/38 Ni80 build work, dual coil is around 0.12, I love this build as it has a fast ramp up and superb flavour but readinhow everyine is building in the 0.3 range has me worried I cannot use this cuild in the Zeus Dual

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777

Greyz said:


> Catching up on this thread at work this morning and I am so glad to read that your happy with the Zeus Dual. A few posts back I was just tinking I've bought another RTA lemon.
> After reading this I am eager and can't wait to get my grubs kn mine tomorrow.
> 
> I had a busy day yesterday making coils for the Zeus so I will have a barrage of builds to throw at it should I not get the flavour I'm expecting.
> 
> Anyone here built lower than 0.3ohms on their dual? Every build yesterday is will ohm out 0.2 and below (in the quad and trips even down to 0.09) - while Ni80 is a great wire it's draw back is the low resistance.
> What I am basically asking is will a Quad Fused 28/38 Ni80 build work, dual coil is around 0.12, I love this build as it has a fast ramp up and superb flavour but readinhow everyine is building in the 0.3 range has me worried I cannot use this cuild in the Zeus Dual


Build I have in there ohms at 0.18. Just make sure on the wicking, don't change ANYTHING!! Vapes like a charm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777

Greyz said:


> Catching up on this thread at work this morning and I am so glad to read that your happy with the Zeus Dual. A few posts back I was just tinking I've bought another RTA lemon.
> After reading this I am eager and can't wait to get my grubs kn mine tomorrow.
> 
> I had a busy day yesterday making coils for the Zeus so I will have a barrage of builds to throw at it should I not get the flavour I'm expecting.
> 
> Anyone here built lower than 0.3ohms on their dual? Every build yesterday is will ohm out 0.2 and below (in the quad and trips even down to 0.09) - while Ni80 is a great wire it's draw back is the low resistance.
> What I am basically asking is will a Quad Fused 28/38 Ni80 build work, dual coil is around 0.12, I love this build as it has a fast ramp up and superb flavour but readinhow everyine is building in the 0.3 range has me worried I cannot use this cuild in the Zeus Dual


The staggered wrap rather than plain fused gives me slightly better flavour...slightly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Steyn777 said:


> Build I have in there ohms at 0.18. Just make sure on the wicking, don't change ANYTHING!! Vapes like a charm.


It's not about the rta handling the ohms. It's the mod that does the majority of the work.

@Greyz give your build a bash. I use 3 different sets of coils from Smilelykumeenit, one comes out at 0.18/0.19. You should be fine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> It's not about the rta handling the ohms. It's the mod that does the majority of the work.
> 
> @Greyz give your build a bash. I use 3 different sets of coils from Smilelykumeenit, one comes out at 0.18/0.19.
> 
> See now I have no idea if your post is implying that I didn't know that...or just concurring to drive my "don't stressmate it will work" response home...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

@RainstormZA @Steyn777 

I'm stoked to hear the tank can run some low builds as I have a long standing love for low builds. It's why I prefer drippers as most RTA's simply cant keep up and wick fast enough for the wattage I prefer. 
Tomorrow can't come quickly enough, I'm starting to believe trhis tank might restore my faith in RTA's again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777

Greyz said:


> @RainstormZA @Steyn777
> 
> I'm stoked to hear the tank can run some low builds as I have a long standing love for low builds. It's why I prefer drippers as most RTA's simply cant keep up and wick fast enough for the wattage I prefer.
> Tomorrow can't come quickly enough, I'm starting to believe trhis tank might restore my faith in RTA's again


This morning on a dare  I used the built we discussed 29 fused 7 wraps 2.5mm...I'm currently busy reinstalling my 1st one I mentioned to you above.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

Steyn777 said:


> This morning on a dare  I used the built we discussed 29 fused 7 wraps 2.5mm...I'm currently busy reinstalling my 1st one I mentioned to you above.



Now you know your going to have to come back in here and share the results with us right..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777

Greyz said:


> Now you know your going to have to come back in here and share the results with us right..


That'll have to wait...if I have 2 struggle for 1 more second with another stupid screw using this horrible horrible screwdriver thing, I will post this thing in a PIF thread!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Hahahahahaha sounds like you don't have any patience @Steyn777

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> Hahahahahaha sounds like you don't have any patience @Steyn777


I do with the normal run of the mill stuff, but when I fail to detect logic in anything it drives me crazy...and when said lack of knowledge starts to inconvenience me as well.....
Also reached a stage where my mind works faster than my right hand can and that's was the proverbial last straw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Steyn777

@Greyz @RainstormZA I sorted out the screw problem:

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Dietz

Steyn777 said:


> @Greyz @RainstormZA I sorted out the screw problem:
> View attachment 135019


Flippen brilliant @Steyn777

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777

Dietz said:


> Flippen brilliant @Steyn777


You know what @Dietz...I can only agree with you. Lol. 2 minutes all done. Now the wick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

You are a bigger nutter than I am @Steyn777 lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> You are a bigger nutter than I am @Steyn777 lol


Necessity is the mother of invention. Lol. My right hand cannot go through another saga for at least a week...and that's not even exaggerating, I can't make a clenched fist. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Steyn777

Got the wicking as close to perfect as it's ever gonna be. The combing takes time...more than I thought it would or should. This thing has more airflow than thought ithad last night...and already thought it was crazy. I'm happy with this purchase.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Another happy Vaper @Steyn777

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 135043
> Got the wicking as close to perfect as it's ever gonna be. The combing takes time...more than I thought it would or should. This thing has more airflow than thought ithad last night...and already thought it was crazy. I'm happy with this purchase.


Who is the furry companion in the back that's surely learnt a few "gevleulde woorde" by now?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Steyn777

Captain Chaos said:


> Who is the furry companion in the back that's surely learnt a few "gevleulde woorde" by now?


Hehehe, that's bear. Bear is always watching. Bear has a true heart.


Bear just mooned you. 

I've had this bear for 21years now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Steyn777 said:


> Hehehe, that's bear. Bear is always watching. Bear has a true heart.
> 
> View attachment 135048
> Bear just mooned you.
> 
> I've had this bear for 21years now.



Lol I have a Beanie Baby baboon that my aunt gave me in 1997 and today, I still have it. I'll have to look through my sister's collection as I put it with her beanie baby bears.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> Lol I have a Beanie Baby baboon that my aunt gave me in 1997 and today, I still have it. I'll have to look through my sister's collection as I put it with her beanie baby bears.


Both received in the same year, both given to Vapers before the concept even existed, both Vapers ending up in the same forum....you don't perhaps own half of a dragon medalion do you??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Steyn777 said:


> Both received in the same year, both given to Vapers before the concept even existed, both Vapers ending up in the same forum....you don't perhaps own half of a dragon medalion do you??



Yeah at my house Hjerim in Windhelm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah at my house Hjerim in Windhelm


Well...2 different dragon "themed" games but I'm gonna say Well Done. 

So wanted twins when I was younger, send the 1 to some eastern country as a baby with only a medallion and n "legend" and see if the 2 eventually found each other.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos

Steyn777 said:


> Hehehe, that's bear. Bear is always watching. Bear has a true heart.
> 
> View attachment 135048
> Bear just mooned you.
> 
> I've had this bear for 21years now.


Not to worry. I bear-ly noticed the mooning.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## franshorn

Anyone try a build using a single coil?

I wanted to order myself a normal single coil Zeus, but then saw that the rainbow dual is coming soon, which will go perfectly with my rainbow revenger. 

I'm gonna be new to RTA building and would like the freedom to choose between single and dual coils

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777

franshorn said:


> Anyone try a build using a single coil?
> 
> I wanted to order myself a normal single coil Zeus, but then saw that the rainbow dual is coming soon, which will go perfectly with my rainbow revenger.
> 
> I'm gonna be new to RTA building and would like the freedom to choose between single and dual coils
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


@vicTor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

franshorn said:


> Anyone try a build using a single coil?
> 
> I wanted to order myself a normal single coil Zeus, but then saw that the rainbow dual is coming soon, which will go perfectly with my rainbow revenger.
> 
> I'm gonna be new to RTA building and would like the freedom to choose between single and dual coils
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk



yes Sir, I have, prefer it to dual

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

franshorn said:


> Anyone try a build using a single coil?
> 
> I wanted to order myself a normal single coil Zeus, but then saw that the rainbow dual is coming soon, which will go perfectly with my rainbow revenger.
> 
> I'm gonna be new to RTA building and would like the freedom to choose between single and dual coils
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Wimmas

franshorn said:


> Anyone try a build using a single coil?
> 
> I wanted to order myself a normal single coil Zeus, but then saw that the rainbow dual is coming soon, which will go perfectly with my rainbow revenger.
> 
> I'm gonna be new to RTA building and would like the freedom to choose between single and dual coils
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


I tried a single 3.5mm ID Fused Clapton and although it works, it felt too airy for me and lacked some flavour. Dual works better in this tank. As with everything else it is probably subjective and just my opinion.

Maybe Victor can shed some light on his experience.

One thing I can tell you for sure is this tank has A LOT of airflow and I prefer a rather restictive DL hit, hence I favour duals in this tank as it provides a denser vape too tame and justify the airflow. 2x28g/36g Ni80 Fused Claptons @ 0.31 ohm at 60w vapes perfect.... But it guzzles juice like you have never seen before. So, if you do not diy your juice, your expenditure on juice will double if not tripple. Just consider that before purchasing this tank

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## franshorn

Wimmas said:


> I tried a single 3.5mm ID Fused Clapton and although it works, it felt too airy for me and lacked some flavour. Dual works better in this tank. As with everything else it is probably subjective and just my opinion.
> 
> Maybe Victor can shed some light on his experience.
> 
> One thing I can tell you for sure is this tank has A LOT of airflow and I prefer a rather restictive DL hit, hence I favour duals in this tank as it provides a denser vape too tame and justify the airflow. 2x28g/36g Ni80 Fused Claptons @ 0.31 ohm at 60w vapes perfect.... But it guzzles juice like you have never seen before. So, if you do not diy your juice, your expenditure on juice will double if not tripple. Just consider that before purchasing this tank
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk



Thanks @Wimmas 

That's what I was afraid of. I had a few drags on the Original single coil version, and fell in love. But I'm not too keen on a very airy vape, so if you saying the dual coil version with a single coil is very airy I think I may just stick to the original.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

This is an airflow adjuster @Wimmas. Use it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> This is an airflow adjuster @Wimmas. Use it.
> 
> View attachment 135238


Which part is the airflow adjuster? Or is he using the mutilated thumb to cover one of the air holes?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Lol @Steyn777 

Maybe this will clear it up.













BTW I cut my thumb on a sharp piece of resin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Steyn777 said:


> Which part is the airflow adjuster? Or is he using the mutilated thumb to cover one of the air holes?



Wait, what? You think I'm a he?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> Wait, what? You think I'm a he?


No I thought that was wimmas

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> Lol @Steyn777
> 
> Maybe this will clear it up.
> 
> View attachment 135256
> 
> 
> View attachment 135257
> 
> 
> View attachment 135259
> 
> 
> View attachment 135260
> 
> 
> BTW I cut my thumb on a sharp piece of resin




isn't this a standar part of the tank?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Steyn777 said:


> No I thought that was wimmas



quick thinking there ...lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## daniel craig

Have you guys tried out the included coils? It looks to be some sort of braided wire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777

daniel craig said:


> Have you guys tried out the included coils? It looks to be some sort of braided wire.


It is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Steyn777 said:


> It is


You tried it out as yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

I havent tried them, should actually

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

daniel craig said:


> You tried it out as yet?


No...they are very big, gonna have to learn a whole new way of wicking with them and finally got it sorted. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Anvil

Are they the same as the ones that came with the single coil Zeus?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

Steyn777 said:


> No...they are very big, gonna have to learn a whole new way of wicking with them and finally got it sorted. Lol


Im interested to see a pic of this coil

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

can post later unless someone has them on hand sooner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Steyn777 said:


> No...they are very big, gonna have to learn a whole new way of wicking with them and finally got it sorted. Lol


It fitted in mine. It fits in perfectly. As for wicking, I wicked it normally (like how you'd wick any other RTA) and I haven't gotten any dry hits. That coil needs 80w though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

Dietz said:


> Im interested to see a pic of this coil


I'll post a close up shot soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 135407



what do you think the composition is ?

to be honest, didnt even look at mine, still in the baggy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

So I have spent the last 24hours vaping only on the Zeus Dual and while not blown away I'm not really impressed either.
Stuck a set of Quad 28/38ga Ni80 Fused in there, 0.13 Ohms @3.0v and the flavour was okay at best.
The vape seems dry and under flavoured compared against the same build in the Drop. I know a RTA is no RDA but I'd hazard a guess and put the Zues Dual at about half the flavour of the Drop.

So before this tank ends up in the classifieds I am seeking the help of the Zeus Dual pro's up in here. I already suspect that maybe I didn't thin my wicks out enough (see pic 2) - the cotton at the coil side is dry vs the tail ends.. 





Excuse the imperfection in one of the coils, I vape my ugly coil flops, can't waste a coil becoz of an overlap or three

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

@Greyz I had the same impression and kept rewicking until I found my spot. I think your wicking might be too thick. Try thinner pieces and fluff the tail end out a bit. Did you snip off the one end? If so, try full fluffed tails and see how you feel. 

Everyone is different, I like the method i was taught.

0.32 ohms fused aliens
35w
3.36v

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777

Greyz said:


> So I have spent the last 24hours vaping only on the Zeus Dual and while not blown away I'm not really impressed either.
> Stuck a set of Quad 28/38ga Ni80 Fused in there, 0.13 Ohms @3.0v and the flavour was okay at best.
> The vape seems dry and under flavoured compared against the same build in the Drop. I know a RTA is no RDA but I'd hazard a guess and put the Zues Dual at about half the flavour of the Drop.
> 
> So before this tank ends up in the classifieds I am seeking the help of the Zeus Dual pro's up in here. I already suspect that maybe I didn't thin my wicks out enough (see pic 2) - the cotton at the coil side is dry vs the tail ends..
> 
> View attachment 135408
> 
> View attachment 135409
> 
> Excuse the imperfection in one of the coils, I vape my ugly coil flops, can't waste a coil becoz of an overlap or three


As we wait for @Moerse Rooikat to jump in I can tell you that the thinning of the wick is the nr1 thing that changed my whole experience with this tank. Its very important to get it right.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Steyn777 said:


> As we wait for @Moerse Rooikat to jump in I can tell you that the thinning of the wick is the nr1 thing that changed my whole experience with this tank. Its very important to get it right.


if it works it vapes getting same beefy coils this weakend 0.2 alian will see if my wicking keeps up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

Please share ur wicking pics with me, I'm going to rewick but I'll use Streaky or VapJoy rather.

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Greyz said:


> Please share ur wicking pics with me, I'm going to rewick but I'll use Streaky or VapJoy rather.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk


I personally prefer UD cotton.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anvil

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 135407


Okay, so it is the same as the one that came packaged with the single. Personally I thought it was a bit disappointing. Not the worst, but certainly not that great either. I have 3 Zeus single and only ever used the 1 coil. Not worth it imho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

Here goes wicking attempt number 2. Kendrol Gold out, dry burn and Streaky Cotton in. 





Fluffy fluff fluff and another fluff coz we love it fluffy AF.




Then thinned out till the tails nice and thin, then thinned a little more (I believe I really need thin tails for this tank) And cut the ends short so the tails are just plugging the tops of the juice inlets. 




Put the top on, filled some Lollipop and she's ready to vape.




Didn't want to waste this precious juice so only filled half a tank.
I will report back after I've vaped through that half. 

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz

RainstormZA said:


> I personally prefer UD cotton.


I need to get some UD cotton and try it out. I'd hate yo be missing out on a good thing. 

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

I think I solved my wicking issues  The wicks look wet all the way from the tails to the coils. 
The flavour is notably better but the cotton doesn't feel "broken in" yet as I've been vaping at low watts. 
Time to up the anté and see if the flavour improves even more. I will say I'm much more hopeful of the being a keeper now.





Ps: pardon that imperfection. I'm gonna change these coils it's starting to erk my OCD now 
Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Steyn777

Greyz said:


> I think I solved my wicking issues  The wicks look wet all the way from the tails to the coils.
> The flavour is notably better but the cotton doesn't feel "broken in" yet as I've been vaping at low watts.
> Time to up the anté and see if the flavour improves even more. I will say I'm much more hopeful of the being a keeper now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps: pardon that imperfection. I'm gonna change these coils it's starting to erk my OCD now
> Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk


Still not thin enough. Comb them more until you feel this is absolute madnesd.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jamo88

Hi guys 

For those experiencing dry hits on the Zeus dual 

I may have found something that works... blow into the air holes while firing ... it worked for me flavour has gotten alot better aswell. It also helps if you are experiencing spit backs

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jamo88

For those owning the Recurve rda or the siren 2 rta 

How would you rate the flavour experience against the Zeus dual? Keeping in mind that comparing the 2 is like chalk and cheese.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Steyn777 said:


> Still not thin enough. Comb them more until you feel this is absolute madnesd.


The flavour has increased 5 fold and it's actually very good. I'll take your advise when I rewick and thin them out even more. 
But I think a switch to good old VapJoy Jellyfish Cotton will be the final test.

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

a single build in the Dual is much much better for me, awesome vape

a single Framed Staple Alien 2x30ga frames + 4x0.4mm ribbon wrapped in 40ga, 5 wraps, 3mm ID courtesy of @smilelykumeenit 

no. 14

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777

vicTor said:


> a single build in the Dual is much much better for me, awesome vape
> 
> a single Framed Staple Alien 2x30ga frames + 4x0.4mm ribbon wrapped in 40ga, 5 wraps, 3mm ID courtesy of @smilelykumeenit
> 
> no. 14
> 
> View attachment 135563
> 
> View attachment 135564
> 
> View attachment 135565
> 
> View attachment 135566
> 
> View attachment 135567


What do you prefer about it? Better flavour @vicTor?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Steyn777 said:


> What do you prefer about it? Better flavour @vicTor?



well, as a huge single Zeus fan, I got the Dual, it would be only my second dual coil tank, second to my Peerless RDTA (which I run single also ...lol)

was excited when the Dual came out, got one, built, didn't win, built, didn't win, built, didn't win, gave up, went single, won

again, I'm a single coil setup vaper for obvious reasons

to answer your question, yes, the flavour, the whole experience is better for me, single

but hey, you dual lovers, proceed and vape on man

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

...and the Kentucky Blend, no words

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777

vicTor said:


> well, as a huge single Zeus fan, I got the Dual, it would be only my second dual coil tank, second to my Peerless RDTA (which I run single also ...lol)
> 
> was excited when the Dual came out, got one, built, didn't win, built, didn't win, built, didn't win, gave up, went single, won
> 
> again, I'm a single coil setup vaper for obvious reasons
> 
> to answer your question, yes, the flavour, the whole experience is better for me, single
> 
> but hey, you dual lovers, proceed and vape on man


Want to give it a try over the weekend. I'm not exclusively a dualer (created a new word) but all my experience on single coils are rda exclusive though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Steyn777 said:


> Want to give it a try over the weekend. I'm not exclusively a dualer (created a new word) but all my experience on single coils are rda exclusive though.



give it a bash, let me know your thoughts

regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

@vicTor I completely understand - different strokes for everyone. At least it wasn't a complete waste as the dual also supports single coils too.

I also want to try a single coil too because I went straight from notch coils to dual rta coils. I've never tried a single coil rta or rda, even. The Armor rda I got supports both. The Stagevape Venus rda also supports both as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

RainstormZA said:


> @vicTor I completely understand - different strokes for everyone. At least it wasn't a complete waste as the dual also supports single coils too.
> 
> I also want to try a single coil too because I went straight from notch coils to dual rta coils. I've never tried a single coil rta or rda, even. The Armor rda I got supports both. The Stagevape Venus rda also supports both as well.



to dual or not to dual ...lol

hi there, please let me now what you think of a single build once you've tried it, keen to know everyone's thoughts

regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> to dual or not to dual ...lol
> 
> hi there, please let me now what you think of a single build once you've tried it, keen to know everyone's thoughts
> 
> regards


Will do once I get my roll of coil wire - going to be another month at least as I've ordered that and the Stagevape Venus rda with it. I dont have any suitable single coils atm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777

vicTor said:


> give it a bash, let me know your thoughts
> 
> regards





So this morning I made a fresh coil, 3mm and decided to try the single coil thing. Struggled at first with the wicking but it's pretty much same thing as dual.
Can't fault your preference @vicTor , same flavour, same airflow, same clouds. It is I think for the guys/girls that prefer a slightly cooler vape than I do, but that's the only real difference I noticed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> ...and the Kentucky Blend, no words


Sounds like a winner, what have you done with the Kentucky blend. Is it the standalone.Share your views please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

NO NO NO you are doing it wrong
dual is two not one
look here @smilelykumeenit number 13 coils wow they are good good dam good
next time i might just add one more turn to the number 13 coils
0.2ohm at 70w dam nice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Sounds like a winner, what have you done with the Kentucky blend. Is it the standalone.Share your views please.



morning, happy fathers day

yes the Kentucky is just a stand alone at 4% 

so no fancy recipe I'm afraid, but wow I really love this flavour

regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Moerse Rooikat said:


> NO NO NO you are doing it wrong
> dual is two not one
> look here @smilelykumeenit number 13 coils wow they are good good dam good
> next time i might just add one more turn to the number 13 coils
> 0.2ohm at 70w dam nice
> View attachment 135661
> View attachment 135662
> View attachment 135663



...lol, I guess I'm just not a Dualer 

agree on the Smiley coils bro, can't get better

regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

...single inside

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

@vicTor does your airflow whistle ?  mine does when closed in a bit!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

RainstormZA said:


> @vicTor does your airflow whistle ?  mine does when closed in a bit!



hi @RainstormZA 

no mine doesn't whistle, a tad noisy but cant call it a whistle really

regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

I tried Doug ftom TFM here in Sedgefield's dual Zeus yesterday. We both prefer my single Zeus. Guess we're not duelers either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

would also just like to add, CB Prime is not for me, going back to CB V2

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

@vicTor , Thanks Meneer, same to you. Think I may have mixed a tester of the Kentucky, now I just have to figure out what I did with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

vicTor said:


> would also just like to add, CB Prime is not for me, going back to CB V2


Why don't you like CB Prime @vicTor?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Captain Chaos said:


> Why don't you like CB Prime @vicTor?



hi, I seem to get a burnt taste after 2 days or so, don't know what I'm doing wrong

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

I've experienced it once only, but it was my bad. Vaped the Zeus bone dry.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> hi, I seem to get a burnt taste after 2 days or so, don't know what I'm doing wrong


Too thick, not thinned out enough by the tails or wicked too tight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> Too thick, not thinned out enough by the tails or wicked too tight.


Or it could be the same thing I struggled with on Thursday...a returning hotspot. I rewicked about 3 times in less than an hour and couldn't for the life of me figure out what was going on until I found the problem. This was after made sure I worked out all the hotspots prior to the 1st wick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA

See I'm using CB Prime in my RDA




Now look how dry it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> See I'm using CB Prime in my RDA
> 
> View attachment 135754
> 
> 
> Now look how dry it is
> 
> View attachment 135755


The little part in the middle that reads "7 minutes later and 45 hits"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

RainstormZA said:


> Too thick, not thinned out enough by the tails or wicked too tight.



so, it should be looser than when using CB V2 ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Steyn777 said:


> Or it could be the same thing I struggled with on Thursday...a returning hotspot. I rewicked about 3 times in less than an hour and couldn't for the life of me figure out what was going on until I found the problem. This was after made sure I worked out all the hotspots prior to the 1st wick.



also using CB Prime though ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ahmed Kara

Moerse Rooikat said:


> View attachment 133913


Looks too good bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> so, it should be looser than when using CB V2 ?



Yes bec Prime swells ridiculously due to its super absorbency.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Steyn777

vicTor said:


> also using CB Prime though ?


Always

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

A good, no nonsense, hands on review here 

I think I'm sticking to my drippers...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Steyn777

Rude Rudi said:


> A good, no nonsense, hands on review here
> 
> I think I'm sticking to my drippers...


Bought the Zues because I wanted the convenience of a tank when I travel and I wanted good flavour, but one shouldn't go into this hoping to get better, or semi near the flavour of a good RDA, then you'll only be met with disappointment. It does what I need it to do exceptionally well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wimmas

Rude Rudi said:


> A good, no nonsense, hands on review here
> 
> I think I'm sticking to my drippers...


This is a convenience tank for me more than anything else, because it does not leak.

The flavour is not even close to a decent RDA and there are many RTA's which kill the Zeus with flavour. The flavour in this tank is mediocre at best in my opinion. 

Being the owner of a Zeus Dual, I will not recommend this tank to anyone for any reason other than it being leak proof, oh and it builds/wicks super easy. I've not had a single issue with building or wicking and the tank does not get hot when chain vaping.... I suppose it does not have the time to get hot because it's empty before you know. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz

Finally got the Zeus Dual performing like a dream! Took a little patience and more builds than I would have normally tried but I finally am getting superb flavour from this tank. 
So good it's surpassed what I ever expected to get from an RTA, the last RTA to give me this much flavour was the Kylin Dual.

Watched a few reviews on YT, read a few more on Reddit and I think I got her figured out now.

First mistake I made was building too low for this RTA, 0.12 is too low and the wicking cannot keep up with the 100W needed to get those coils smiling.
So first thing was to install a calmer more sane build, in steps a 7 wrap Tri Core Fused Clapton 3x28ga/38ga Ni80 gasPhase ohming out at 0,2 ohms. 
This I vape at 3.8v or around +-73W, airflow 3/4 open and finally I'm getting the flavour I was hoping to get and some.

Below are some pics of the build, I've changed up the coil height from before, this seems to work much better and gives more flavour. I believe it was @RainstormZA who had her coils set up high that got me playing with the coils height and finally settled on what you will see in the pics.

The build - 7 wraps Tri Core Fused 3x28ga/38ga Ni80 



The Coil Height - this new height makes getting the coils positioned much easier a the screwdriver doesnt get caught on the airflow.





The Wicks - thinned them out so much it might have been too much, got a mouthful of juice for the first few toots. Thanfully that stopped now, will see after a refill if it happens again.



I need to source some UD cotton and test that out. But finally today I can say that I'm truly happy with the Zeus Dual RTA!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Yes @Greyz I got my coils like that from smilelykumeenit - realised that it was meant for airflow under the coils towards the outlet aka driptip.

Then people freak out and say it's too high when it actually works for me. Lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

RainstormZA said:


> Yes @Greyz I got my coils like that from smilelykumeenit - realised that it was meant for airflow under the coils towards the outlet aka driptip.
> 
> Then people freak out and say it's too high when it actually works for me. Lol



I was one that thought the same when your coils were labelled as high, but then I thought why not try set the coils higher and see what effect it has.
Honestly the vape is night and day different, before the vape was okay and so was the flavour. Now with this build and coil height its a nice wet and flavourful vape. I was expecting a little sptiback, but besides drinking a few mls when I filled her up I havent had any issues.

I'm using 3mm ID coils and I position them more towards the centre of the deck with about 2-3mm gap between the coils. Airflow isn't restricted by the coil size when their set high up. With low set coils it did reduce the airflow a tad.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Got mine today, Thankx @Moerse Rooikat. 
Time to decide what coil will go in this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

coiled and wicked my zeus dual with kanthal alien claptons and cotton bacon, was so excited that I forgot to take a pic of the build. 
I placed my coil very close to the deck, left only 1 mm space in between. wicked it tight, combed to reduce the tails to 50% and then tucked in the cotton. 
The tank is bringing out notes in the juice that I have never experienced before, I am extremely impressed. The tank literally chucks juice and I have to refill it quite often, I did order the bubble tank but reluctant to use it as of now because if the mod tips over it directly falls over the bubble glass and breaks and I want to save it for later. 
Also the face of zeus is facing the other way , I hate that, well next time i refill I will open up the tank and try to correct that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Greyz said:


> I was one that thought the same when your coils were labelled as high, but then I thought why not try set the coils higher and see what effect it has.
> Honestly the vape is night and day different, before the vape was okay and so was the flavour. Now with this build and coil height its a nice wet and flavourful vape. I was expecting a little sptiback, but besides drinking a few mls when I filled her up I havent had any issues.
> 
> I'm using 3mm ID coils and I position them more towards the centre of the deck with about 2-3mm gap between the coils. Airflow isn't restricted by the coil size when their set high up. With low set coils it did reduce the airflow a tad.


next time I coil it I will try this, if the flavour is amazing for me with the coils kissing the base of the build deck I wonder what it will be if I place it high.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> next time I coil it I will try this, if the flavour is amazing for me with the coils kissing the base of the build deck I wonder what it will be if I place it high.


Hate to say it in contradiction to my fans above but: Don't expect to much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Also decided to climb on the hype train , first impression so far ...

- Easy build deck , coil placing can get tricky as airflow disks/blades tend to get in the way of the coiling rod 
- Used simple flatwire 24G 6 wraps (what I usually use to test atties) and the flavour is on point , slightly less than the Reload but more "wet" if that makes any sense ....
- On that note this tank is THIRSTY , damn .... never went through so much juice in one night LOL 
- Build quality is very good , no crunchyness screwing the topcap on etc 

All in all a great addition and will definitely use this on my trips in the bush ..... have a River Trip (nope not what you think  , no boats or canoes involved but 4x4's ) coming up in Sept so will put this and the Aegis Legend through it's paces.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777

Daniel said:


> Also decided to climb on the hype train , first impression so far ...
> 
> - Easy build deck , coil placing can get tricky as airflow disks/blades tend to get in the way of the coiling rod
> - Used simple flatwire 24G 6 wraps (what I usually use to test atties) and the flavour is on point , slightly less than the Reload but more "wet" if that makes any sense ....
> - On that note this tank is THIRSTY , damn .... never went through so much juice in one night LOL
> - Build quality is very good , no crunchyness screwing the topcap on etc
> 
> All in all a great addition and will definitely use this on my trips in the bush ..... have a River Trip (nope not what you think  , no boats or canoes involved but 4x4's ) coming up in Sept so will put this and the Aegis Legend through it's paces.


Next up...the Dvarw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Steyn777 said:


> Next up...the Dvarw.



Hey ? Already own the Dvarw DL and it's a totally different vape .... but for a single coil RTA there is nothing that beats it for me .... sorry for thread derail ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor

Steyn777 said:


> Hate to say it in contradiction to my fans above but: Don't expect to much.



autograph please ....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Steyn777 said:


> Next up...the Dvarw.


will you be going for the original or clone ???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> coiled and wicked my zeus dual with kanthal alien claptons and cotton bacon, was so excited that I forgot to take a pic of the build.
> I placed my coil very close to the deck, left only 1 mm space in between. wicked it tight, combed to reduce the tails to 50% and then tucked in the cotton.
> The tank is bringing out notes in the juice that I have never experienced before, I am extremely impressed. The tank literally chucks juice and I have to refill it quite often, I did order the bubble tank but reluctant to use it as of now because if the mod tips over it directly falls over the bubble glass and breaks and I want to save it for later.
> Also the face of zeus is facing the other way , I hate that, well next time i refill I will open up the tank and try to correct that.


that is why i have 7 glass in stock

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

same new tips

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

Moerse Rooikat said:


> that is why i have 7 glass in stock



That's why I'm sticking with the original glass , did a "drop test" and all is fine , seems with the normal it doesn't run the risk of hitting the glass. Well thats if it just topples over , if there's something in the way it's tickets ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> coiled and wicked my zeus dual with kanthal alien claptons and cotton bacon, was so excited that I forgot to take a pic of the build.
> I placed my coil very close to the deck, left only 1 mm space in between. wicked it tight, combed to reduce the tails to 50% and then tucked in the cotton.
> The tank is bringing out notes in the juice that I have never experienced before, I am extremely impressed. The tank literally chucks juice and I have to refill it quite often, I did order the bubble tank but reluctant to use it as of now because if the mod tips over it directly falls over the bubble glass and breaks and I want to save it for later.
> Also the face of zeus is facing the other way , I hate that, well next time i refill I will open up the tank and try to correct that.



I use a feeler gauge to place my coils exactly 1mm above the deck. Flavor is really good. Also, you can place a vape band over the bubble tank. Will protect it somewhat from falls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

vicTor said:


> autograph please ....lol


Its on the security slip I signed when I saw you last week.

Which btw don't get checked properly...at reason for visit I wrote: Planning a heist, and they still let me in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Steyn777

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> will you be going for the original or clone ???


Clone. Pm me if you're interested in getting 1, going the 3fVape route soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Steyn777 said:


> reason for visit I wrote: Planning a heist, and they still let me in.


you cant be serious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

zadiac said:


> I use a feeler gauge to place my coils exactly 1mm above the deck....m falls.


And here I was thinking I'm full of bs... LOL. But you are right @zadiac, do it right or don't do it at all. If only the rest of the world thought like us!

Respect!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

coil made by @Steyn777 






so jaa, still rocking the dual single

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Steyn777

vicTor said:


> coil made by @Steyn777
> 
> View attachment 139476
> 
> View attachment 139477
> 
> 
> so jaa, still rocking the dual single


Damn that is a good picture!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

vicTor said:


> coil made by @Steyn777
> 
> View attachment 139476
> 
> View attachment 139477
> 
> 
> so jaa, still rocking the dual single


What's the coil specs there bru? 

Think I'm going to try a single next

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Steyn777 said:


> Damn that is a good picture!


Agree, dam good picture, but dam good coil as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Daniel said:


> What's the coil specs there bru?
> 
> Think I'm going to try a single next



hi it's a staggerton something or other, 3mm ID, 0.20 ohms

not sure what wire it is, but it's awesome !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Steyn777 said:


> Damn that is a good picture!



good coil !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777

vicTor said:


> hi it's a staggerton something or other, 3mm ID, 0.20 ohms
> 
> not sure what wire it is, but it's awesome !


Think it was 2 x26g with 36g fuse all Ni80

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anthony_Baksteen

Hi Guys I am new to this forum,

I bought my Zeus about a month ago and fined that it floods the deck if I fill it right to the top, Has anyone else had this happen ? I have played around with the wicking but no luck.

This tank has great flavour and the clouds are awesome just this deck that is flooding is driving me insane.
Any help would be great thanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Anthony_Baksteen said:


> Hi Guys I am new to this forum,
> 
> I bought my Zeus about a month ago and fined that it floods the deck if I fill it right to the top, Has anyone else had this happen ? I have played around with the wicking but no luck.
> 
> This tank has great flavour and the clouds are awesome just this deck that is flooding is driving me insane.
> Any help would be great thanks.


Never happened to me 
Have a look at the first post. Still do it that way

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

I had that issue, just don't fill up too much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

try purging after filling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777

Anthony_Baksteen said:


> Hi Guys I am new to this forum,
> 
> I bought my Zeus about a month ago and fined that it floods the deck if I fill it right to the top, Has anyone else had this happen ? I have played around with the wicking but no luck.
> 
> This tank has great flavour and the clouds are awesome just this deck that is flooding is driving me insane.
> Any help would be great thanks.


That helped for me is to fill the tank slower when you fill.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

Anthony_Baksteen said:


> Hi Guys I am new to this forum,
> 
> I bought my Zeus about a month ago and fined that it floods the deck if I fill it right to the top, Has anyone else had this happen ? I have played around with the wicking but no luck.
> 
> This tank has great flavour and the clouds are awesome just this deck that is flooding is driving me insane.
> Any help would be great thanks.



Yip, it happens to mine too. wicked properly, pulling enough air, seeing bubbles in the tank when i vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

lesvaches said:


> Yip, it happens to mine too. wicked properly, pulling enough air, seeing bubbles in the tank when i vape.



I have luckily not had the displeasure of a flooded deck.Rewicked a couple of times, no flooding, no dry hits, flavor for days! As an added bonus I fill her right to the top.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Wicking was done to the YouTube link posted here. Fluffed out ends and placed just under half into the channels (dry). Snipped off the rest and then painted the wick.







Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

Captain Chaos said:


> Snap!
> View attachment 134858


i also have the zeus on a paranormal. one hell of a mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Same pics of a rewic

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Anthony_Baksteen

Thanks for all the info guys I am just not filling it right to the top and it's vaping like Champ.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Anthony_Baksteen said:


> Thanks for all the info guys I am just not filling it right to the top and it's vaping like Champ.


Show us your wick and build

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Anthony_Baksteen said:


> Thanks for all the info guys I am just not filling it right to the top and it's vaping like Champ.


Change your o rings and top seal out see if it helps

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

Anthony_Baksteen said:


> Hi Guys I am new to this forum,
> 
> I bought my Zeus about a month ago and fined that it floods the deck if I fill it right to the top, Has anyone else had this happen ? I have played around with the wicking but no luck.
> 
> This tank has great flavour and the clouds are awesome just this deck that is flooding is driving me insane.
> Any help would be great thanks.



it actually does happen when it's not correctly wicked.



Matt starts talking about it from 09:00 minutes onward.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anthony_Baksteen

Sorry about the pics my phone does not focus to close, But here is how I have been doing it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Anthony_Baksteen said:


> View attachment 144252
> View attachment 144253
> View attachment 144254
> View attachment 144255
> View attachment 144256
> Sorry about the pics my phone does not focus to close, But here is how I have been doing it.


to much cotton
if there is a problem thin it out same more

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Anthony_Baksteen

it's even worse with a re wick and less cotton, Just keep getting juice in my mouth and get's better the lower the tank level is.

Maybe I need a bit more cotton than before ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Anthony_Baksteen said:


> it's even worse with a re wick and less cotton, Just keep getting juice in my mouth and get's better the lower the tank level is.
> 
> Maybe I need a bit more cotton than before ?



Don't suck so hard. Lol. 

I get the same effect from my rda’s. Learnt to draw less and problem solved. 

Try exactly what you did with the wicking but fluff the ends a bit more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anthony_Baksteen

Finally got it sorted after many wicks, I let the wicks barley go into the juice channels and this seems to have sorted my problem, You don't even have to thin them out that much doing it this way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

Anthony_Baksteen said:


> View attachment 144326
> Finally got it sorted after many wicks, I let the wicks barley go into the juice channels and this seems to have sorted my problem, You don't even have to thin them out that much doing it this way.


glad you figured it out, it’s such a nice RTA when it’s working the way it should.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Anthony_Baksteen

Yes really loving this RTA now, Thanks for all the help Guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Is it fair to compare this RTA with the hadaly ?? No matter how many methods I try I can't get the flavour close to what I get on the RDA. I was enjoying this RTA until I got myself a hadaly. Since morning I have tried at least 7 different builds.
Should I continue or give up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

I wouldn't compare RTA's to RDA's. For me RDA's have always had better flavor. That being said, I still love the flavor I get off my Zeus.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

So the wife bought me an early birthday present so long 

Wicked with fused claptons 6 wraps at .25ohm. This is my first attempt at wicking and flavor is good and clouds a plenty! Think the next wick i will thin out the wick a little more but so far so good! 






It seems like this is a newer version cause the version i saw online does not come with the bubble glass only another spare normal glass and the box also looks different??

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

It's the standard. It's the TPD version you saw online. It doesn't come with the bubble glass. Only 2ml allowed in europe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

zadiac said:


> It's the standard. It's the TPD version you saw online. It doesn't come with the bubble glass. Only 2ml allowed in europe.



But on the 1st page @Rooigevaar posted his when he got it and his doesnt have bubble glas and has the same box as above and is different to mine? they probably released this version that comes standard with the bubble glass and then a normal spare glass afterwards.

Im just glad i got the bubble glass cause most vape shops i looked at yesterday said that the bubble glass has to be bought separately.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

StompieZA said:


> But on the 1st page @Rooigevaar posted his when he got it and his doesnt have bubble glas and has the same box as above and is different to mine? they probably released this version that comes standard with the bubble glass and then a normal spare glass afterwards.
> 
> Im just glad i got the bubble glass cause most vape shops i looked at yesterday said that the bubble glass has to be bought separately.



yip. i had to purchase my bubble glass separately. it’s a kensei rta bubble glass which means swappable spares.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boots

I finally gave my Zeus another try and I'm glad that I did. I gave up a while back after numerous mouthfuls of lava in the form of e-juice, or dry hits.
The thing that annoyed me the most was that I know how good this tank can be and what it should be doing. When I unboxed it and built it for the first time I somehow got everything right and I was loving it.
After about a day on the original coils I decided to replace them with some claptons and it was downhill from there. Many coil builds and re-wicks later, it went back into its box and I continued to use my rda.

Last night I built new coils with a I.D. of 2.5mm instead of my usual 3mm. I didn't thin out my cotton but made sure the ends just touch the opening of the juice channel and I'm very happy with the results. 
No overflowing and decent flavor so far.

TL;DR I changed to coils with a smaller inner diameter(2.5 instead if 3) and by doing so it solved the issues that I had.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

boots said:


> I finally gave my Zeus another try and I'm glad that I did. I gave up a while back after numerous mouthfuls of lava in the form of e-juice, or dry hits.
> The thing that annoyed me the most was that I know how good this tank can be and what it should be doing. When I unboxed it and built it for the first time I somehow got everything right and I was loving it.
> After about a day on the original coils I decided to replace them with some claptons and it was downhill from there. Many coil builds and re-wicks later, it went back into its box and I continued to use my rda.
> 
> Last night I built new coils with a I.D. of 2.5mm instead of my usual 3mm. I didn't thin out my cotton but made sure the ends just touch the opening of the juice channel and I'm very happy with the results.
> No overflowing and decent flavor so far.
> 
> TL;DR I changed to coils with a smaller inner diameter(2.5 instead if 3) and by doing so it solved the issues that I had.
> 
> View attachment 147659
> View attachment 147660


my coils are now just missing the build deck think a 0.5mm space if not 0.3mm.
and it is the best fore me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA

@boots Seems like i will be giving mine another go as well. First build and wick it was great but from there i tended to have dryish hits on 3 mm coils. Was getting popping and very little bubbles, then i started getting this weird taste? Machining oil? i dont know.

Saturday i got a Revolver RTA and havent put this down once as the flavor is epic! 

I washed the Zeus, so tonight i will try again with smaller coils, wick it so that the cotton doesnt go into the juice well at all but rather sit ontop and see hopefully i get it right...lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anthony_Baksteen

I have been using this Wick style:  and have had no problems at all and I can fill it right to the top.

So far the best I have found and works every time.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sven

Anthony_Baksteen said:


> I have been using this Wick style:  and have had no problems at all and I can fill it right to the top.
> 
> So far the best I have found and works every time.




Bought myself the Zeus dual RTA yesterday and loved the flavor on this tank, but soon I was changing wicks like mad!!
I was ready to give up on the Zeus!!
But then I saw this video..............and tried it!! WoW!!!! It works!!

Thanks for sharing the video!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

boots said:


> I finally gave my Zeus another try and I'm glad that I did. I gave up a while back after numerous mouthfuls of lava in the form of e-juice, or dry hits.
> The thing that annoyed me the most was that I know how good this tank can be and what it should be doing. When I unboxed it and built it for the first time I somehow got everything right and I was loving it.
> After about a day on the original coils I decided to replace them with some claptons and it was downhill from there. Many coil builds and re-wicks later, it went back into its box and I continued to use my rda.
> 
> Last night I built new coils with a I.D. of 2.5mm instead of my usual 3mm. I didn't thin out my cotton but made sure the ends just touch the opening of the juice channel and I'm very happy with the results.
> No overflowing and decent flavor so far.
> 
> TL;DR I changed to coils with a smaller inner diameter(2.5 instead if 3) and by doing so it solved the issues that I had.
> 
> View attachment 147659
> View attachment 147660


I have read a lot of people solved the Zeus Dry Hit Nightmare by going 2.5. I have the Zeus single myself and also found that wicking 3mm coil is major pain in the anus region. It has to be perfect, if not, either major spirit back or dry hits galore

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA

Been using my Zeus dual for the last week or two again and must say flavor has improved alot BUT after watching the above video, it seems ive been doing it all wrong! LOL

Will be re-wicking exactly like this video and report back tomorrow on flavor 

Seen a poll on I Am Vape Africa facebook the weekend and out of around 6 or 7 RTA's, the Zeus dual ran far ahead in terms of flavor against tanks like the new Dead rabit RTA etc. 

Really happy with my choice when i decided to buy this, great looking tank and im sure the above wicking will do wonders!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Sven

Anthony_Baksteen said:


> View attachment 144326
> Finally got it sorted after many wicks, I let the wicks barley go into the juice channels and this seems to have sorted my problem, You don't even have to thin them out that much doing it this way.



This way of wicking is also a winner. It must JUST barely go into the juice channels!!!! (more like touching the juice ports) You can actually cut the wicks a little to short and when you juice it just brush the wicks towards the juice ports.


Also, the wicks must go easy through the coils. Tight through the coil = dry hits and the wick burns off just after the coil.

The taste on the Zeus is one of a kind for me, but wicking this BAD BOY can be a pain!!
Once you get the wicks correctly placed it sucks up juice like a Elephant!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

Anthony_Baksteen said:


> I have been using this Wick style:  and have had no problems at all and I can fill it right to the top.
> 
> So far the best I have found and works every time.



nope sorry, WAY to much work, i have finally been converted to the yin yang technique. works magic on my RTA's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

So i tried this new wicking method last night and must say my flavor has slightly improved and i am seeing way more bubbles now. Will see how it goes today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

lesvaches said:


> nope sorry, WAY to much work, i have finally been converted to the yin yang technique. works magic on my RTA's.



Would you mind posting a pic, just curious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

jm10 said:


> Would you mind posting a pic, just curious
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no problem.
i’ll do one tonight / tomorrow.

here’s the technique:



smilelykumeenit said:


> *Part 2 - Wicking an RTA
> *
> This is my Patent-Pending @smilelykumeenit RTA Wicking Technique. It uses the least cotton possible to deliver the best performance to any Dual Coil RTA. If you follow these steps and checks, you might never get a dry-hit nor a leak again! I will be using Cotton Bacon Prime in this demonstration, and you will see the Efficiency Technique on a fixed-length product. I will be wicking a set of 30/38 Aliens in a Petri RTA.
> 
> View attachment 132382
> View attachment 132383
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the steps above to thread your cotton through the first coil, leaving a wick in line with the edge of your atomiser.
> View attachment 132384
> 
> *This is where things are different: *
> Cut the long end of the wick off, flush with the edge of the coil.
> View attachment 132402
> View attachment 132385
> 
> 
> Rotate the deck 180º and repeat the Threading Process with the other coil, from the same side.
> View attachment 132386
> View attachment 132387
> 
> 
> Cut the long end flush with the coil. Your wicks should have one long end and one short end, like this:
> View attachment 132388
> View attachment 132407
> 
> 
> Holding the short end, fluff the long end of each wick. Again, don't be scared to remove a lot of cotton. We only JUST need to cover the Juice Flow Holes.
> View attachment 132389
> View attachment 132401
> View attachment 132400
> 
> 
> Trim the ends square with the edge of the atomiser.
> View attachment 132404
> 
> 
> When cotton is wet, it swells. If it is then pinched, it will clump together. This means that once your Juice Flow is covered, it should not be disturbed. I use the following Priming Procedure to encourage the cotton to swell into any gaps.
> View attachment 132405
> 
> a. Starting at the centre, begin applying juice to the coils until they begin to absorb it.
> b. Keep adding more juice until a fat, wide droplet forms on each coil.
> c. Move to the short ends, working the juice into the centre of the wick. You should see the droplet form on the coils again.
> d. Move to the long ends, starting close to the coil. The goal is to leave the ends dry, but everything else saturated.
> e. Move back and forth between the coils and the 3 positions we have juiced, until everything is nice and nice.
> View attachment 132406
> 
> 
> It is time to close the Chimney Section. As you can see, the long ends of the wicks are on the left. This means the chimney can be rotated to the left to help fold the wick down and right, in line with the Juice Flow Holes. I love the Petri 22mm RTA because the deck unscrews from the base, and the glass is removable. These 2 features allow me to manipulate the cotton if needed. In the photo below, you will see a small gap on the right. This is a leak waiting for some juice to happen.
> View attachment 132390
> 
> 
> Using sharp tweezers, manipulate the wick to cover the holes completely, by hooking rather than pushing, to spread the cotton rather than squash it.
> View attachment 132391
> 
> View attachment 132393
> 
> At this stage, one can apply juice to the wick from the outside, thus fully priming the cotton.
> Re-assemble the atomiser as necessary.
> View attachment 132394
> View attachment 132395
> 
> Fill with juice and enjoy!
> *20 Likes for each part of Tip #2 will unlock a Bonus Tip next week! No tagging!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10

lesvaches said:


> no problem.
> i’ll do one tonight / tomorrow.
> 
> here’s the technique:



Ahhh i see, had something completely different pictured in my head thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches

jm10 said:


> Ahhh i see, had something completely different pictured in my head thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol!
first time i heard about it i had something in my head that i’m pretty sure is physically impossible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Just some quick feedback on the wicking style as per the last video, 

Rewicked twice after my previous comment and cannot find any negitives with this wicking style. Wicks excellent, seeing alot of bubbles and flavor is great but obviously also dependent on the type of coils used. 

I have actually started using this same wicking style on my SO's Vandy Vape Revolver RTA cause the juice wells on this is very small and with dry wick its almost like you always end up stuffing too much wick. Now you can do it just right.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 5


----------

